
Twitter Web has been down for over 20 mins. Are you affected? - OoTheNigerian
I can confirm that Twitter for the web (mobile works for some) has been out for users in Nigeria and Ghana for quite a long time (over 20 mins). Are you affected too? What is your location?
======
jaydigital
According to the Guardian, Twitter confirmed the worldwide outage by tweeting
from their @support account. Realising the issue, they had to email the tweet
so that news agencies could actually see it.

[http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jan/19/twitter-
do...](http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jan/19/twitter-down-over-
web-and-mobile)

~~~
ali_ibrahim
Haha! This was awesome!

------
OoTheNigerian
Twitter is quite a critical infrastructure to have a single point of failure.

I just logged back into my APP.NET account
[https://alpha.app.net/](https://alpha.app.net/)

I know it's wishful thinking to assume this could revive it but I wish Dalton
would email everyone to inform them there is still a way they can argue with
strangers online. :)

Jokes aside, most people have zero ways to interact with people they had been
in constant touch with via Twitter now that it is down.

Crazy!

------
nebulon
It is down for me here in Germany as well.

Just posting the status link
[http://status.twitter.com/](http://status.twitter.com/) They are aware.

------
ma1069
Down in italy as well... but strangely not for everyone O_o

------
Flammy
Appears to be working here (West coast, USA)

------
ali_ibrahim
Down from Pakistan as well.

------
ajmartin_
UK down.

------
Piko
Switzerland: Down as well.

------
barbacan
down also in France

------
narsil
India (south): Up

------
noobie
Tunisia: Down.

------
lhaussknecht
Germany too.

------
ozgrozer
Turkey too.

